

Lending alternatives hit snag - amrithk
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/10/16/technology/start-ups/16peer.html?_r=1&adxnnl=1&oref=slogin&adxnnlx=1224129567-8Xy8Z46Iij7Dy1MeLFFW4A

======
blakeweb
I really don't like these developments--viewing the requirements that seem to
attach to these lending marketplaces, right after seeing dozens of smart
people rack their brains on another thread here about what it would take to
start an investment market, makes me a little sick thinking about the massive
brakes that a slow-moving regulator like the SEC puts on financial innovation.

At a time like this, rapid financial innovation is exactly what is needed.

